# Sexing Black Copper Marans



## DyingPhoenix

Hi guys, long time lurker of the site.  I have a new batch of babies this year from random sources.  These chicks were sold to me as straight run, freshly hatched BCM's but the parents were both black. They do have feathered legs.  They are 7 weeks old.

 My other breeds of the same age and even younger have clear cockerels showing with bright and large combs/wattles and sparring behavior but these BCM's are stumping me.  Thank you for your time!


----------



## aart

Comb that pale at 7 weeks. ...I'd say pullets.

Just hatched some BCM....blue and black tho, chicks are a mix of face, leg, and down colors..some feather legged, some not. Am just looking for dark eggs tho.


----------



## DyingPhoenix

Wow, that'd be crazy if they were all pullets!  Lol what are the chances..

I actually got two splash marans and another black, and some blue feathered olive eggers a couple weeks after this batch at a farm swap.  The one that supposed to be the last BCM the woman had is something else.  Probably an olive egger. Looks like the BCM's I already have, black, feathered legs..etc, except for one thing.  The pea comb lol.

The splash marans that I think is a pullet has. 2 or 3 random striped red feathers coming in.  Just looked it up the other night and had never heard of it before ( new to chickens ).  Regardless of it being frowned upon, standard-wise, I think it's beautiful!


----------



## eggbert420

DyingPhoenix said:


> Hi guys, long time lurker of the site.  I have a new batch of babies this year from random sources.  These chicks were sold to me as straight run, freshly hatched BCM's but the parents were both black. They do have feathered legs.  They are 7 weeks old.


 At seven weeks old the males should have copper showing.


----------

